# Is YAMAHA YHT-196 worth it.



## OptimusP (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Guys,

My question is to Audiophiles, Is Yamaha yht-196 good enough for providing a very crisp audio quality,
Is it really a huge leap from my 6k HT system. Will it be Worthwhile?
Please consider everythin and give me your reviews because I m buyin this on EMI on my very limited Salary.
*tech2.in.com/reviews/home-theatre-systems/yamaha-yht196-review/322182

Thanks


----------

